

PATH Down? Wife is getting a butt load of emails - tegansnyder

Woke up this morning to my wife getting around 250 emails from PATH. Looks like she is getting even more too. Went to the site and got a 504 Gateway Time-out.
======
tegansnyder
<http://i.imgur.com/OqEwh.png>

